# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  συνδεση ασυρματης καμερας στο pc

## turboallani

καλησπερα εχω μια τετοια καμερα http://www.ebw.gr/el/product/8654/St...CE%B1-%CE%B1-8 
και εναν τετοιο δεχτη http://www.ebw.gr/el/product/12960/4...%CE%AD%CE%BA-8 
θελω ομως να τον συνδεσω στο pc ωστε να καταγραφο κιολας καποιες φορες και να βλεπω και απ κει....
ειδα κατι τετοια http://www.ebw.gr/el/product/9336/On...ter-with-Audio 
μπορει να γινει δουλεια να συνδεσω τον δεχτη πανω σ αυτο κ.λ.π ?
ευχαριστω.

----------


## plouf

ναι .....

----------


## turboallani

ωραια ευχαριστω και κατι αλλο θελω να μου πειτε ακριβως τι καλωδια χρειαζομαι γιατι  βλεπω ο μετατροπεας εχει 4 καλωδια ενω ο δεχτης μονο κοκκινο κ κιτρινο

----------


## plouf

θσ χρησιμοποιεισεις μονο τα χρωματα που βλέπεις δηλαδη κοκκινο και κιτρινο με ενα απλο RCA δηλαδη αυτο που ταιριαζει -> http://www.ebw.gr/el/product/12091/%...A-%CE%91%CF%81

----------


## turboallani

εγινε ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------

